# Easy shop heater project.



## Rbeckett (Dec 16, 2011)

My shop is located away from my house and thus I am away from the heater too.  A few years back I was talking to an "Old Timer" who asked me why I didn't use some of the scrap I was producing to build a small pot belly heater.  So I followed his simple instructions and have a great little no fuss shop heater.  I live in Florida so it doesn't get too cold, but it sure knocks the chill off pretty good. 

      I obtained two discarded big truck (semi) front drums that were pretty deep and had large center openings and proceeded to get going.  First I found a piece of expanded metal that I could tack inside the lower drum after closing the large hole with a piece of 14 Ga plate.   This serves the purpose of keeping the coals off the bottom of the drum and allows air to circulate and burn the fuel completely.  Next I inverted the second drum on top of the bottom drum and tacked it all together with 1- 1  1/2 inch tacks and began fabbing a plate that would accomodate a 3 inch flue pipe and a small door to feed the heater.  Again my scrap pile yeilded a piece of 14 Ga tha was perfect for the task.  I tacked the 3 inch adapter to the plate and cut it in 1/2 to accomodate the door.  I scrounged up a couple of small hinges and tacked them into place and Voila', A pot belly heater!!  I feed it pellets, pallets and any wood I find laying around in the yard and it keeps the shop shirt sleeve warm in the coldest weather Florida gets.  Unfortunately I forgot to take pics of it, but trust me it works great. 

      I used a Miller  Matic 210 MIG to perform all of the welds with 75/25 gas (AIrgas StarGAS) and solid .035 ER70-S6 wire.  The machine was set on the highest voltage and about mid way on wire speed.  All surfaces that were welded recieved a quick lick with a 4 1/2 inch grinder with a course stone.  I did have to wash the drums with solvent prior to use because a front seal had leaked and one was oil soaked.  I used diesel fuel to clean them up and disposed of the fuel in the heater later to start it going.  It generates enough heat to keep a 20X20 area shirt sleeve warm and doesn't require too much attention.  When it is full of ash, I disconect the flue and roll it out to the trash and dump it out.  Kind of a PITA, but if I build a second one, I will add an ash drawer to make that easier.  

     So what are you using to heat your shop with this winter?


Bob


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 16, 2011)

Must be nice!!!!.  My wife says no tools in the house (especially any that produce fire) so I built a 20X20 shop a few years ago primarily to house my 4X4 Torchmate.  When I departed for Iraq I had to shut down my off site truck shop and move all of my equipment into the 20X20, so space is long past at a premium.  I have been cleaning and clearing since I got home from the hospital, but sometimes I just dont have the giddy up to keep at it.  I am hoping to talk momma into another storage shed that I can use for my tool boxes and shop tools so I can get enough room to refire my cnc table and make some goodies for the flea markets and customers.  I added sides to my cnc table and sloped them in a bit so I could attatch a large shop fan to it and exhaust the smoke and fumes outside, but with the current state of affairs regarding shop space I have not had a chance to try it out yet.  Since I am home for the duration I will eventually get it all cleaned out and organized enough to get back to work again soon. 
Bob


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm allowed to have my lamp working (glass blowing and trinket making)  stuff on the enclosed patio, but the cutting torch, welders and plasma cutters are definately off limits in the house.  Allstate would loose  their minds if they thought I was doing that in the house.  I can just hear that conversation now.  "Hello Allstate, I burned down my house with a cutting torch, can you send an adjuster".  That would be too funny.  And the blond lady would wring my neck too.   Our dogs would also be very unappreciative if I had an issue like that.  My muts like the comfort of the house just fine, they dont really need any more heat.  Safety is always job one, since I am home alone and dont need to call an ambulance because it is an $800.00 ride to the hospital from out here in the woods.  Have a super day and a great weekend.
Bob


----------



## Gadget (Dec 16, 2011)

Rbeckett said:


> So what are you using to heat your shop with this winter?
> 
> 
> Bob



I just ran a natural gas line out to my garage. I've been using propane but got tired of hauling tanks. It got expensive too.


----------



## brucer (Dec 21, 2011)

Gadget said:


> I just ran a natural gas line out to my garage. I've been using propane but got tired of hauling tanks. It got expensive too.




 I installed a Soleusus 5000w electric heater for this winter.

 I will probably run a gas line next year to go to natural gas myself.. The electric heat isnt bad for the amount of time I'm out there, I like it because its very clean heat. It hasnt got real cold here yet, but I know gas would be much cheaper... I would also like to start keeping the garage at like 45degrees when i'm not out there..

 I'm impressed with the soleus heater, It was 38 in the shop last friday, the heater kept it nice and warm, it got it up to 72 and i had to shut it off a couple times..


----------



## Farmer Dodds (Sep 9, 2013)

When I built my shop a few years ago I put heat pipes in the floor.  I hooked the shop up to my outdoor boiler and keep it about 45 to 50 degrees in the winter when it is -30 outside.  It takes a lot more wood to heat the shop but I think it is worth it.  Just warm enough you can work with a pair of coveralls on.  )

Stan


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 9, 2013)

I have central heat and I keep it at 55 when I'm not using it. I'm really surprised about my electric bull it has never been over 48.00 for the last 2 years.

With the RPC running all day and the machines running I figured it would be around 100.00 a month. I like the bill just the way it is, Leaves more shop fund money.

Paul


----------



## Ray C (Sep 9, 2013)

Pictures!  I need pictures...  (besides, I want to see your welds).




Rbeckett said:


> My shop is located away from my house and thus I am away from the heater too.  A few years back I was talking to an "Old Timer" who asked me why I didn't use some of the scrap I was producing to build a small pot belly heater.  So I followed his simple instructions and have a great little no fuss shop heater.  I live in Florida so it doesn't get too cold, but it sure knocks the chill off pretty good.
> 
> I obtained two discarded big truck (semi) front drums that were pretty deep and had large center openings and proceeded to get going.  First I found a piece of expanded metal that I could tack inside the lower drum after closing the large hole with a piece of 14 Ga plate.   This serves the purpose of keeping the coals off the bottom of the drum and allows air to circulate and burn the fuel completely.  Next I inverted the second drum on top of the bottom drum and tacked it all together with 1- 1  1/2 inch tacks and began fabbing a plate that would accomodate a 3 inch flue pipe and a small door to feed the heater.  Again my scrap pile yeilded a piece of 14 Ga tha was perfect for the task.  I tacked the 3 inch adapter to the plate and cut it in 1/2 to accomodate the door.  I scrounged up a couple of small hinges and tacked them into place and Voila', A pot belly heater!!  I feed it pellets, pallets and any wood I find laying around in the yard and it keeps the shop shirt sleeve warm in the coldest weather Florida gets.  Unfortunately I forgot to take pics of it, but trust me it works great.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharky (Sep 10, 2013)

:worthless:



Ray C said:


> Pictures!  I need pictures...  (besides, I want to see your welds).


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 10, 2013)

Ok fellows when I go to the shop and dig out the heater I will snap a few pics and even show the welds.  If I remember they were kind of crappy due to the base materials and being pretty dirt too.  W'ell just have to look when I get that deep into the shop.  On a more positive note, Momma has authorized a new storage building so I am planning to start looking around and see what I can come up with that I can secure my tools and equipment in so I can refire my plasma table and other hot work equipment.  Im sort of thinking a small 20 foot shipping container or a small office container as compared to a cheap little Handi-House or shed.  I found a couple of 40 foot semi trailers but they are a pita to move and get down to a working height without a crane or rotator wrecker.  Fortunately I have access to a tator so that is really a non issue if I go that direction...I'll just have to see where it all goes...

Bob


----------



## GK1918 (Nov 14, 2013)

Ya I know Bob but here in the northeast there is no easy solution.  I would need, like my friend has, and thats 4x8x8 with a 12" stack. You
put phone poles in that thing.  Other wise I gotta live with them "I gotcha" fuel oil crooks.


----------

